# Maples and rain



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

not sure whether it knocks the nectar out of the flower nectaries, but getting tons of rain that the tree roots soak up can certainly dilute the sugar content in the nectar.


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

snl said:


> Does rain wash out the nectar from maples? Hope not as they are in full bloom. Unfortunately, rain is predicted for the next week.


from my experience yes and the pollen gets washed away too.
but it seems the bloom is somewhat staggered on the same tree.


----------

